# Dislocated shoulder by slamming a rainbow box, ate pizza



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

Similar situation, shoulder felt weird through my coat. ski patrol took me to little clinic for X-ray, turned out collar bone fractured in 4 pieces + ac separation. I got tons of oxycontin (sp?) not advil.

Got very good at driving my manual with one arm in a sling for next 3 months.


----------

